# Circulator components



## Dreamlands (Aug 14, 2019)

No build docs at the moment, and I was wondering if anybody would please provide info on ICs 1 through 5 and the pot types/values?  
This would probably be enough for me to get a sufficient BOM ordered in the meanwhile.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## reubenreub (Aug 14, 2019)

I believe the 3 big ones should be LM13700 OTAs. I'm guessing TL072 or dual op-amps for the other 2.


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 14, 2019)

Dreamlands said:


> No build docs at the moment, and I was wondering if anybody would please provide info on ICs 1 through 5 and the pot types/values?
> This would probably be enough for me to get a sufficient BOM ordered in the meanwhile.  Thank you in advance!



1   470R   
2   1K
4   1K2    
2   4K7    
1   8K2    
9   10K    
10 27K    
2   56K    
2   100K   
1   150K   
1   220K   
1   470K   
2   1M     

1 1N5817 

1   100p   
4   2n2    
1   47n    
2   100n   
1   1u ELECTROLYTIC
5   1u MLCC    
1   4u7    
1   10u    
1   100u   

3   LM13700
2   TL072  

1   LED

DEPTH  B25K   
SWEEP B50K   
RATE     C1M    
RES       C1M    

RANGE (Top)      SPDT (On/Off/On)      
PV (Bottmom) SPDT (On/On)


----------



## Dreamlands (Aug 14, 2019)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 14, 2019)

Dreamlands said:


> Sweet, thanks!


No problem


----------



## Dreamlands (Aug 22, 2019)

Anybody know if the NJM13600D is a satisfactory substitute for the LM13700 for The Circulator?  Looks like Tayda ran out of stock while I was assembling my order.


----------

